# Photoshop 6.0 ???



## tharealg (25. Februar 2001)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man tutorialz für Photoshop 6.0 herbekommt ???


----------



## Nils Hitze (25. Februar 2001)

*Da wo man auch die für 5.5 herbekommt..*

Da die beiden Programme keine SO extremen Unterschiede
aufweisen, funktioniert beinahe alles, was auch in 5.5
funktioniert hat. Denke ich. 

Pfote


----------



## tharealg (25. Februar 2001)

wenn es so ähnlich wäre - würd ich doch net fragen oder ??? 
Also hat jemand 'nen plan wo man tutz zu ps 6.0 herbekomt ???


----------



## oezer (27. Februar 2001)

ist das gleiche bis auf ein paar Änderungen. Ausserdem beschreiben die Tutorials die Vorgänge wie man was bearbeitet und nicht welcher Button neu ist, daher funktionieren alte Tutorials genauso wie auf dem neuen. 

Tja ansonten Original Handbuch lesen was neu ist bei 6.0 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## deathsin (4. März 2001)

o3

du bist mir vieleicht ein held

wer liest schon handbücher von original produkten?

ich kann das nicht
da fehlt mir was zu


----------



## oezer (6. März 2001)

Jeder der harte DM gezahlt hat und nicht eine billige Raubkopie vom Netz sein eigen nennt.

ich finde wenn du schon Kommentare loslässt sollten sie etwas bewirken und nicht hohle phrasen darstellen das nur mal so als anregung für dich.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

